# Los Banos Holiday Accommodation



## benchmark (May 7, 2015)

My family and I are travelling to the Los Banos area in Laguna province in July/August. Does anyone have any recommendations where to stay? 

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

A friend & his Asawa stayed at the Lake Villa Resort for a couple weeks last year. Just off Manila E. Rd. near Taytay & Angono. We visited with them one day there, it seemed to be a nice place with an eating establishment on grounds. Don't know if this is close enough to the area you are interested in.

Fred


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Los Banos Laguna*



benchmark said:


> My family and I are travelling to the Los Banos area in Laguna province in July/August. Does anyone have any recommendations where to stay?
> 
> Thanks,
> Mark


Lol... I live real close to Los Banos Laguna, I live near Pila Laguna, so it depends on what end of Los Banos you will be visiting because their are spots on either end south or north of the city.

Spot near me is called the Slide and Dive https://www.facebook.com/SlideNDiveResort/ right off the highway and real peaceful, quite and during the holidays you'd want to book something because these spots are gonna be all taken, we were there 3 days ago and the only ones in the pool the weather right now is cold, I did meet and talk with a former Philippine citizen who lives and works in California he told me he was originally from Manila he was staying in the resort rented room him and his family, also noticed two other groups that came down to relax by the pool from their rented rooms. This spot would be affordable.

On the northern end of Los Banos or closer to Calamba would be Splash Mountain https://www.facebook.com/pages/Splash-Mountain-Hotel-and-Resort-Los-Baños-Laguna/545478362153194 the costs look like they would be double at this location.


But there are several spots in this area probably not listed and you'd need to know someone from this area to help you find locations, I have been to just a couple spots. Many of the other smaller resorts (I haven't done this yet) are hot natural springs or private spas, they have men on the side of the road with mini signs saying private spa or something like that. If you have family here or acquaintances they would know where to go for sure.


----------



## benchmark (May 7, 2015)

*Los Banos Accommodation*

Thanks for your replies. I do have family in San Pablo City so will have someone check these places out and also in nearby Pansol where I spotted some others.


----------



## expatuk2016 (Mar 20, 2016)

Hi I live in Los Banos just 5 mins from what is called the Crossing 
nearby just off Lopez AV is a restaurant ( cheapie) called cels which has student prices as you enter you would think you are attending a wedding ! nearby is Bonitos which is pricier but well worth the money !near to both is the University which is well worth a drive around, and at the main Entrance in Lopez avenue there is a MCDonalds and a KFC and a Chowking and soon another new Jollibee.
And in the Centro Mall is the Campus Boulevade Restaurant .
near by on the main Highway is Isadaan a unique floating restaurant experience.
a bit more expensive is Sol Y Viento Hotel and resort the view over the Laguna De Bay is well worth a meal there ( no booking needed ) and the food is good
And near San Pablo is the Villa Esuedero !! 
another Unique experience eating food under a waterfall.

Further on towards Calamba there is a choice of many Hot Spings Resorts and on the way you must stop to buy Buko Pie !!
In Calamba itself is SM City. also SM city in Santa Rosa .
Nuvali is another nice place loads of stores and
a nice place to walk around, hope you enjoy your visit .


----------



## benchmark (May 7, 2015)

Thanks for this additional information!


----------

